# Pink Magic or H drol?



## mart1nz (Jan 13, 2011)

a friend told me about pink magic and another friend told me about h drol, p plex and havoc? (he stacks them) which one is better? pink magic or the other 3 combined? im new to this so i have no clue what im doing.  
FYI. i havent taken either....yet


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2011)

mart1nz said:


> a friend told me about pink magic and another friend told me about h drol, p plex and havoc? (he stacks them) which one is better? pink magic or the other 3 combined? im new to this so i have no clue what im doing.
> FYI. i havent taken either....yet



you're basically comparing a natural fat burner type product (Pink Magic) to "legal" anabolic steroids (h drol, p plex and havoc) that are designed to gain muscle mass...I am really confused?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 13, 2011)

i have no clue what im doing.


You can say that again....  
i have no clue what im doing.

Ok  thats enuff..  now go do your homework !


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 13, 2011)

mart1nz said:


> a friend told me about pink magic and another friend told me about h drol, p plex and havoc? (he stacks them) which one is better? pink magic or the other 3 combined? im new to this so i have no clue what im doing.
> FYI. i havent taken either....yet


Pink magic is a natural test booster (not a great product just to be honest) and Hdrol is a legal (for now) oral steroid. Apples to oranges right here.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 13, 2011)

Isnt pink magic that shit Frank Lucas used to peddle in Brooklyn in the 60s.  American Gangster style.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 13, 2011)

lol exactly, i think USP watched to much of that movie


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Pink magic is a natural test booster (not a great product just to be honest) and Hdrol is a legal (for now) oral steroid. Apples to oranges right here.



really? lol, I thought it was a female fatburner!


----------



## GMO (Jan 14, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Isnt pink magic that shit Frank Lucas used to peddle in Brooklyn in the 60s.  American Gangster style.



That was "Blue Magic" brother...just watched that movie last week.


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 14, 2011)

i have used pink magic. no help at all


----------



## braveand (Jan 14, 2011)

Prince said:


> .."legal" anabolic steroids (h drol)..


unfortunally legal until the end of jan 2011..


----------



## T H E O R E M (Jan 15, 2011)

pink magic seems sketchy IMO , wouldnt touch it, let alone buy it


----------



## mich29 (Jan 16, 2011)

mart1nz said:


> a friend told me about pink magic and another friend told me about h drol, p plex and havoc? (he stacks them) which one is better? pink magic or the other 3 combined? im new to this so i have no clue what im doing.
> FYI. i havent taken either....yet


 
what are your goals?


----------



## big60235 (Jan 16, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> i have no clue what im doing.
> 
> 
> You can say that again....
> ...



I agree!!! If you actually have to type I have no clue that should be the first clue that you need to do some research. Read. Read. Read. Even with OTC products you can't just buy whatever and take it without a complete understanding of what those products are and how they effect you.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2011)

I ran pink magic twice, the beta was far better than the released version.  There are much better options for the money; Natadrol comes to mind if you want natural, h-drol if you want a DS.


----------



## mart1nz (Jan 17, 2011)

mich29 said:


> what are your goals?



i am trying to loose belly and chest fat and gain muscle. buff but not cut, just buff enough to be able to run 2 miles in about 15 minutes and improve my push-up reps.


----------



## mart1nz (Jan 17, 2011)

big60235 said:


> I agree!!! If you actually have to type I have no clue that should be the first clue that you need to do some research. Read. Read. Read. Even with OTC products you can't just buy whatever and take it without a complete understanding of what those products are and how they effect you.



thats why im on this forum asking questions for the best advice before i do anything. now whats a good source that i can read?


----------



## GMO (Jan 17, 2011)

mart1nz said:


> thats why im on this forum asking questions for the best advice before i do anything. now whats a good source that i can read?



You can start here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/92194-otc-pro-hormone-steroid-chart.html


----------



## Good Grip (Jan 20, 2011)

Pink Magic worked okay. Good pumps, a little strength. There is no comparison to prohormones though.


----------



## tlockwood78 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dude, you should definatley go with Pink magic. The stuff is insane!!!!!!! It gave me strength I never knew I had and focus like no other. I have not tried the other supps you stated...I cant say enough good things about PM. Rock on.


----------



## CruisinMags (Feb 25, 2011)

Throw away anything related to the word - "PINK"!


----------



## |Z| (Feb 28, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Pink magic is a natural test booster (not a great product just to be honest) and Hdrol is a legal (for now) oral steroid. Apples to oranges right here.



Yeah... the two are quite different. I'd recommend a natural test booster to someone just starting to get their feet wet, and certainly pass on the HDrol for now, OP. 

My experience with PM was that libido was up very well, the beta version (not the final version) had great strength gains and when I ran the final it was just as good on libido but the strength wasn't quite as good as the first run. 

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## tlockwood78 (Mar 1, 2011)

dude you are right about the libido effect. Out of control. My girlfriend can hardly keep up. lol


----------



## tlockwood78 (Mar 1, 2011)

What was your experience on Pink magic. I thought it did everything it said it would. What was your experience? or are you just not man enough to try anything pink?


----------



## Rodja (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe most don't buy into the USP hype train.  The train came and went pretty quickly with this supplement and it looks like Yok3d is about to fall to the same hype.


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

pink sucks balls


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 5, 2011)

OP, imo your goals sound within reach naturally. Id start off ( supplement wise ) with Creapure creatine, Beta-Alanine, and Ibcaa's. With enough time, good clean eating and hard training will get you where you want to go. The supplements I mentioned are the safest I could think of and wont tamper with your hormonal balance. Pink Magic can be stacked with every thing I mentioned, but it could be hit or miss with you. 

Hdrol is an actual steroid and in the right hands, can really make hard work and efforts into a dramatic transformation. All designer steroids and prohormones must be treated with respect, some more than others.

Start out with the supplements I mentioned for a great base and check out our Phyto Testosterone, a great alternative to Pink Magic.
Creapure Ultra pure Creatine monohydrate supplement made in Germany
Beta-Alanine is an effective sports supplement which allows muscles to work longer and harder
IBCAA is an Instantized Branched-Chain Amino Acid
Phyto-Testosterone - A natural anabolic fenugreek formula with real Testofen


----------



## AznTomahawk (Mar 5, 2011)

Hopefully the OP saw enough of this thread to find out DS isnt for him yet.

I think Hdrol is highly underrated. Often overlooked because it is considered mild but some great gains to be had.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Mar 7, 2011)

your friend is an idiot stacking those three compounds.


----------



## JG160 (Mar 11, 2011)

DO YOUR RESEARCH!!!  That is the best advise I can give you.  You need to first access your goals then see what you are doing naturally to achieve them.  i.e. Training and nutrition.  What is yore calorie maintenance, what are your macros, How much more do you need to eat to gain loose weight.  What kind of training are you doing, HIgh Volume or High intensity.  All these things need to be considered before taking any supplement weather it be natural(Pink Magic) or synthetic (H Drol- which IS A STEROID).  Start there after you have answered all those questions then start learning about what supplements can HELP you to reach your goal.  There is no magic substance that is going to make you reach a goal if you don't know what your doing and your nutrition and training is not on point.  Read everything you can about any substance you are considering since you will be putting it in your body.  Read all threads specific to your goals before you start asking questions.  This way you don't seem like such a newb and you have some basic knowledge.  
I was in a similar position to you about 18 months ago.  I underwent surgery lost 30 lbs and was down to a skinny twig  112 lbs.  With proper training and nutrition only supps were multi vitamin, creatine and protein, i managed to put on 28 lbs of muscle and keep myself at 6% body fat in 10 months.  It is possible to reach your goals naturally


----------



## aalester85 (Apr 20, 2011)

Seriously, h drol? Give pink magic a shot, I've been taking it for a few months now and no complaints from me or my girl  Do your research (USP labs has all the documented research on their website) and choose what you think'll work best for you, but I swear it's increased my strength and vascularity, looking ridiculous!


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

tlockwood78 said:


> dude you are right about the libido effect. Out of control. My girlfriend can hardly keep up. lol



yeah, problem was, when I got the retail version instead of the beta test, it didn't do much other than boost libido. I was pretty disappointed

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------

